# losing interest?



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Not sure if I want to keep going, I seem to be losing my enthusiasm and fire in the belly with the challenge of keeping my salt water aquariums up and running. 
Has anyone else out there been where I am now?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You are at about the time that I wanted to take a hammer and blow a hole in my first SW 
Hang in there.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Everyone has! Hang in there as Gord says. Every time I've had a big die off its been tough to get over.


----------



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

^good to see you are still very active around here Gordon !! &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I just start another project try another tank you haven't done before. Then you'll come back to that tank after time.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Laurie,
I think we all have that problem with our hobies/pashions<G>

I hope you overcome the thoughts.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I have customers that turn from freshwater to reef. Some of them about a year or so later, switch back to freshwater or salt fish only. They said it is more fun to watch the fish than the color of the reef. Not my opinion, but just sharing some opinions of my customers.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey Laurie, I'm shutting down my SW tank. After collecting everything I wanted, the tank just sat there and the interest was lost. I've been considering going back to FW. I've always wanted a nice long planted tank with lots of schooling fish. I will probably get bored of that after awhile too but I'm just someone who likes to try lots of different things. It can be good to take a break and when you are ready to come back, that fire and excitement will be back again. Lots of people who came by my house in the last two days are getting back into the hobby after months/years of being tankless. Whatever you choose, good luck!


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

I've felt this way many times. I've kept every type of tank and often get bored with it and change things up. 

I'm down to 4 tanks now (3 fresh and one salt) and they are all super low maintenance. I think that is the key; my tanks need to be able to withstand the busyness of life (or boredom) and a bit of neglect and not go completely to crap. I'm enjoying my tanks much more these days compared to when I was running more complicated setups with rare/expensive fish and coral.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Change is fun! The best part of fish keeping for me is planning and doing the initial setups.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

deepRED said:


> I've felt this way many times. I've kept every type of tank and often get bored with it and change things up.
> 
> I'm down to 4 tanks now (3 fresh and one salt) and they are all super low maintenance. I think that is the key; my tanks need to be able to withstand the busyness of life (or boredom) and a bit of neglect and not go completely to crap. I'm enjoying my tanks much more these days compared to when I was running more complicated setups with rare/expensive fish and coral.


I can totally relate to this. All of it. There is nothing wrong with scaling down for a while if the interest drops a bit. This is supposed to be fun, not a chore. My only humble piece of advice if you were to decide to take a break, would be to store your setup(s) instead of selling everything. You might want to start again later and it will be much more expensive to buy everything again. I speak from experience here. 

All the best, Laurie.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> I can totally relate to this. All of it. There is nothing wrong with scaling down for a while if the interest drops a bit. This is supposed to be fun, not a chore. My only humble piece of advice if you were to decide to take a break, would be to store your setup(s) instead of selling everything. You might want to start again later and it will be much more expensive to buy everything again. I speak from experience here.
> 
> All the best, Laurie.


3 Years ago... when I left.. I wish you said this to me =_="
I just got back.. thank out inflation.. thank you crappy Canadian Dollar~
Store it away~


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I really enjoy my 2 tanks, but I need to figure out another challenge project for me to do, My wife says how about finishing the built in cabinet. 
I guess she's right I've been in the planning stages long enough, I better get at doing the finishing of the cabinet. Anyone know where I could buy louvered doors?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Laurie,
I made a stand a few years ago with cabinet doors from Winsor Plywood.

Smiths plywood in Langly has cut sheets and will cut


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Laurie, I have been there a number of times. Just this past summer I was debating whether it was time to downsize the big reef tank and free up space for my two growing little girls in our small home. I ended up investing more $$, time, and effort to get the tanks looking nice again and replacing some of the corals & fish I lost after some giant clams I was holding for someone spawned in the big tank, turning the water milky white and necessitating 3 massive water changes. Still ended up losing quite a bit of livestock to the spawning event but now I'm happy with the way the tanks are. I am contemplating catching out some of my fish and adding some different ones. It helps to hang out or talk with reefing buddies. I think its the "thrill" and challenge of finding those great deals, that really nice coral or fish, that is what keeps me going. Expensive though.

Anthony

And yes, go finish your stand.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have met and got to know a lot of salt water/ reef people, but only see most of them at coral swaps etc., anybody interested in a casual coffee night at a central restaurant somewhere?
When you only do SW, interaction with others with the same interest would be a great idea Anthony.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I been there, after push myself to the max with freshwater and quit for awhile. Good things is I still have spare tank store and some equipment and now I come back to reef and fish setup. You really need to change things completely in order to enjoy again. Like other said the initial setup tank is exciting and the stuff you need to learn about new setup make you want like the hobby more. I do find other hobby during my timeout with tank, like boat and fishing it is in my flood to like fish . Just my wife doesn't like when I have too many hobby. So switch the setup completely and that will help.

Also having friend or seeing other member here with same hobby is fun as well, it makes you want to up keep your tank with your friend. For the past year, most of my aro friend out of the hobby as well. btw you are in langley that is too far to meet up. .


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Casual meet-up for coffee or a local eatery would be fun.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah casual meetups with other like minded hobbyists are fun. We used to do LFS crawls. Though not too many worthy to get out to nowadays.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The Guy said:


> I really enjoy my 2 tanks, but I need to figure out another challenge project for me to do, My wife says how about finishing the built in cabinet.
> I guess she's right I've been in the planning stages long enough, I better get at doing the finishing of the cabinet. Anyone know where I could buy louvered doors?


Ah. Finish the unfinished will help lift the spirit 
As to the louvred door. They are old. Try some local salvage company or browse Craigslist to see if you can find some used bi-fold doors.
Why louvred?

Louver Bi-fold Door With Track


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Air flow to the sump area. bottom doors only on the built in stand.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Laurie, I'll call you tomorrow about your doors. Tied up tonight.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

target said:


> Tied up tonight.


Oooo, kinky


----------

